# Chester Heights Camp Meeting



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

This little gem of a property sits local to me and in all my years, I've never been on it. It's a christian retreat that dates back to the late 1800's and used to take up 30+ acres of prime land in Chester Heights, PA. 

In recent years the place has struggled with financial issues, arson attacks and wind storms and now has sold off 20 acres to a developer who is constructing 77 luxury townhomes. The influx of money has allowed the camp to start fixing some of the places up like the gazebo area and some of the houses have been moved on to permanent foundations relocated on the property.

I'm still reading up on the history of this property and I find it fascinating to see the different types of architecture that were practiced and the sheer scale of of which it was practiced at. 

Just walking through the place I can't help but to think of the tiny home shows you see on tv these days as people attempt to simplify their lives to the motto... less is better. 

How I ended up here today is a story upon itself...did a home inspection for my nephew which isn't too far away...while I was out there, visited my sister and BIL who took me out to breakfast for helping the kid out. Upon our way back to their house, he pulls in the driveway of a friend whose property abuts this place and says, "let's go take a look". 

In all honesty and afterthought, we probably could have gotten locked up for trespassing by the state patrol but the walk back in time was well worth it.

We went into one house that mocked a Victorian, it was beat to chit and even had rat nests in the kitchen cabinets...I went upstairs to check it out and I could literally feel the house moving with the weight of my footsteps...a quick side to side body motion for a shear test confirmed I could shake the whole house. Since I didn't feel like dieing right there, I made my way back downstairs and out the door...Couldn't help noticing the extreme presence of lead paint everywhere that was perfectly cracked and peeling...perfect for a Norman Rockwell like setting.

http://www.delcotimes.com/article/DC/20160703/NEWS/160709899


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

It got hot today, but the tall trees offered nice shade and the wind coming up the hill felt quite welcome.

This is the Victorian we entered...I kept feeling like freddy kruger was gonna jump out on us...good thing I had the haymaker with me...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I never saw a rats nest so neatly organized...and lead paint so neatly cracked...


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Pretty cool day for me indeed...I love this kind of stuff!


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Here is a similar one near me
some of the houses are so close you can reach out the window and touch the other house. Garbage trucks barely fit down the streets


http://www.cmatabor.com


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Incredible


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Dinky houses used to be somewhat normal, but most around here don't have as much style as those do.:thumbsup:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing S.S.,love looking at stuff like that. Some may disagree,however,the color palette along with architecture and bric-a-brac could very well be at home in New Orleans.

When do you suppose was the last time those buildings were inhabited ?


----------

